# Proscan 42LED55SA channel label



## vulcanram (Jan 14, 2011)

I am brand new to TSF and this is my reply,post, comment, whatever this may be called I have a Proscan 42LED55SA and so far very pleased with picture but not please with the inability to label the channels. It does somehow label them automatically but not all...not sure how it does this. I can't find any way to contact Proscan for such info or any info for that matter. I would expect it would have firmware updates and maybe it would have one for channel labels. But for now I don't know anything. Does anyone know anything about this to enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I wish I could be of more help but I'm not familiar with Proscan.

Here's what it says on their WEB SITE:



> The guide may get out of sync with your cable provider from time to time. Follow these steps to correct this problem:
> Select GUIDE Plus+ menu from the Main menu.
> Select Setup.
> Change the zip code to 99999.
> ...



PROSCAN LCD Television Support: 888-977-6722


----------



## vulcanram (Jan 14, 2011)

yustr,
I appreciate the info...this is the most I've found thus far and will try it.

Thanks.


----------

